# 8 1/2 x 11 Plastic to keep/display shirts in



## Doby (May 2, 2006)

I lost the other thread...I was reccommended to go to a site and $7.00 for 100 plastic things that were 8 1/2 x 11 roughly which seems perfect size. There was no picture and it was $12.00 I was just wondering what it is, and is this the best thing?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Is the thing with no picture the best thing... at thinging? I'm not really sure. Could you be more specific?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I did a keyword search for plastic and found this thread about plastic sleeves, is this the one you were talking about?
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=3590&highlight=plastic


----------

